# 3.SPS-Forum Regionalstammtisch NRW



## rostiger Nagel (19 August 2010)

*Termin:*
*Fr. 08.10.10 um 19.00Uhr*
​*Ort:*
*www.runkelkrug.de*


​*Teilnehmerliste:*
1. Lipperlandstern

2. Marlob

3. Helmut_von_der_Reparatur

4. _Bernard (auf Kur)_

5. Jens_Ohm

6. maweri

7. _matze001_ _(abgesagt)_

8. Zottel

9. jabba

10. _HaDi __(abgesagt)_

11. Larry Laffer

12. _Unimog-HeizeR (abgesagt)_

13. PN/DP

14. Question_mark 

15. _bitsearcher (nicht erschienen)_

16. waldy

17. _Markus (nicht erschienen)_

18. 

19. 

20. 

21. 

22. 

23.

24.

25.

26.

usw. bis der Saal voll ist...
​*Event:*
*waldy kommt zum Stammtisch*​Teilnehmer mit einen Fragezeichen "?", sind noch nicht sicher
##############################################################################



Auch in diesem Jahr soll der NRW-Stammtisch wieder stattfinden
da die Kollegen in BaWü unseren Termin geklaut haben, werden wir
Anfang Oktober anpeilen. Der Stammtisch soll wie immer im 
Rungelkrug sein. Bei Interesse bitte melden, der Termin ist noch flexibel.
Ganz Herzlich möchte ich den Chat, den Stammtisch aus BaWü und
natürlich auch aus Sachsen einladen.

Links:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=22010&highlight=Regionalstammtisch
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=28186​Gruß Helmut


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 August 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> *Event:**Hochzeit von Marlob und Lipperlandstern*
> 
> *Hochzeitstanz*​*Brautentführung*​




Unter diesen Umständen ist kein Platz mehr im Runkelkrug​


----------



## Jens_Ohm (19 August 2010)

Hallo Leute,

natürlich bin ich wieder dabei. 
Danke Helmut und Axel für die Organisation.
Ich freue mich darauf.

Viele Grüße euer Jens


----------



## marlob (20 August 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Unter diesen Umständen ist kein Platz mehr im Runkelkrug
> [/INDENT]


Wenn wir beide das Tanzbein schwingen, dann haben wir die Bude wohl schnell für uns alleine
Hast du die Hochzeitssuite denn auch schon reserviert  *ROFL*


----------



## maweri (20 August 2010)

Setz mich auch auf die Liste.

Aber nicht als Vater der Braut!!! Sonst muß ich das alles noch zahlen!


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (20 August 2010)

Ich schaff es zeitlich nicht... wünsche aber allen viel Spaß und ich denke die meisten von euch sehe ich dann wieder im November in Nürnberg ;-)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (20 August 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ........, der Termin ist noch flexibel.
> ......
> 
> Gruß Helmut



Ich habe gerade für den 8.10 einen Tisch im Runkelkrug gebucht.. inkl. Schnitzelplatte um Mitternacht und die nette Bedienung Janette  ... alles so wie letztes Jahr...... never change a running Regionalstammstisch


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (2 September 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Da ich ja an dem tag 5-Jähriges Forenjubiläum habe, werden wir uns auch überlegen vorbeizukommen...

meld mich demnächst dann nochmal...

Gruß
Timo


----------



## jabba (3 September 2010)

Hallo Helmut,

Hotel Dieckmann ist gebucht


----------



## PN/DP (9 September 2010)

*Ich bin auch dabei*

Hallo Helmut,

mich kannst Du auch auf die Teilnehmerliste schreiben. :-D

Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 September 2010)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> mich kannst Du auch auf die Teilnehmerliste schreiben. :-D
> 
> Harald


 
wird erledigt...:-D


----------



## Question_mark (11 September 2010)

*Hab dann mal gerade gebucht ...*

Hallo,

habe gerade wieder im vertrauten Hotel Diekmann gebucht ...

@Helmut_aus_der_Reparatur

Was meinst Du : reichen ein paar Taxis oder sollten wir doch einen Reisebus organisieren ...

Egal, trag mich in die Anwesenheitsliste ein 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Matze001 (11 September 2010)

Servus Helmut!

Markus lässt mich von der Leine, mein ? kannst du entfernen!

Schöne grüße in den Norden, freue mich mal wieder hoch zu kommen.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 September 2010)

Hallo QM, Hallo Marcel,
das ist schön das ihr kommen könnt. 
Vor allen Dingen QM, ein NRW Stammtisch
ohne dich....das geht doch garnicht . 

Gruß helmut


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 September 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hallo QM, Hallo Marcel,
> das ist schön das ihr kommen könnt.
> Vor allen Dingen QM, ein NRW Stammtisch
> ohne dich....das geht doch garnicht .
> ...




Ohne QM wäre ich auch nicht dabei.. schliesslich hat er das ganze mit ins Leben gerufen..... wir sollten mal überlegen ob wir das Hotel Diekmann nicht als Sponsor gewinnen können. Ein Runde Bier (oder die Schnitzelplatte) sollten eigendlich drin sein, oder ?


----------



## bitsearcher (17 September 2010)

Hi, ihrs ;-).

ist denn wohl noch ein Platz frei am Stammtisch?
Dann würde ich mich unter vorbehalt auch mal anmelden.

LG Micha


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 September 2010)

Hallo Micha,
natürlich bist du Willkommen, komm einfach vorbei.

gruß Helmut


----------



## bitsearcher (17 September 2010)

Supi, wie gesagt unter Vorbehalt, wenn ich nicht in Frankreich zur Inbetriebnahme oder in Russland auf nen Kurzurlaub bin ;-).

Kommt zufällig jemand aus Blomberg oder Detmold zwecks zusammen fahren?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 September 2010)

bitsearcher schrieb:


> Supi, wie gesagt unter Vorbehalt, wenn ich nicht in Frankreich zur Inbetriebnahme oder in Russland auf nen Kurzurlaub bin ;-).
> 
> Kommt zufällig jemand aus Blomberg oder Detmold zwecks zusammen fahren?


 

Wie du kommst aus den Lipperland...oh, oh....Lipper haben leider keinen Eintritt, die sind immer so Knickerig ROFLMAO:


...nein war spaß, von denen die auf der Liste stehen bittet sich der LL an


----------



## bitsearcher (17 September 2010)

Was ein Glück bin ich baustellentauglich und verstehe Spass .

Ausserdem ist an dem Gerücht nichts wahres, daß die LIPPER den Kupferdraht erfunden hätten, hab zumindestens noch keinen getroffen der 
so lange den Pfennig gedreht hätte ;-).

Zudem bin ich eh nur nen Eingewanderter mit lippischen Vorfahren und hab das Glück dieseits des lippischen limes zu wohnen und nicht noch weiter Richtung Hameln oder lippischer Highlands XD

Micha


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 September 2010)

bitsearcher schrieb:


> Ausserdem ist an dem Gerücht nichts wahres, daß die LIPPER den Kupferdraht erfunden hätten, hab zumindestens noch keinen getroffen der
> so lange den Pfennig gedreht hätte ;-).


 
Dann solltest du dir mal die Hände vom Lipperlandstern anschauen, so
dicke Daumen hast du noch nicht gesehen und der hat gleich fünf stück
an jeder Hand.

Auf jeden fall glaubst du dann die These mit den Kupferdraht


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 September 2010)

bitsearcher schrieb:


> Kommt zufällig jemand aus Blomberg oder Detmold zwecks zusammen fahren?


Also ... ich komme aus DT und wenn du aus Blomberg kommst, dann kommst du auf dem Weg zum Runkelkrug quasi fast unmittelbar vor meiner Haustür her ... 
Schreib mal was dazu ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 September 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Dann solltest du dir mal die Hände vom Lipperlandstern anschauen, so
> dicke Daumen hast du noch nicht gesehen und der hat gleich fünf stück
> an jeder Hand.
> 
> Auf jeden fall glaubst du dann die These mit den Kupferdraht



Neues Event am 3. OWL-Stammtisch.... Daumendickemessung.  


Ich glaube mein lieber HvR... da bist du ganz weit vorne dabei ...

Der Gewinner bekommt einen Pfennig (Cent) und muss daraus einen Kupferdraht 0,25mm2 drehen


----------



## Paule (18 September 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Der Gewinner bekommt einen Pfennig (Cent) und muss daraus einen Kupferdraht 0,25mm2 drehen


He he,
wenn ihr da wirklich Kupfer gewinnen wollt, müsst ihr alle anderen Euromünzen als die 1, 2 oder 5 Cent Stücke nehmen, auch wenn sie so ausschauen. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Euromünzen


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 September 2010)

> ...keine kulinarische Spezialität ist hingegen die _Lippische Erfrischung_, die lediglich eine humorvolle Umschreibung für ein geöffnetes Fenster ist und – ähnlich wie der Schottenwitz  – mit der sprichwörtlichen Sparsamkeit der Bewohner dieser Gegend  spielt. So sollen die Lipper den Kupferdraht erfunden haben, weil sie  den Pfennig so oft umgedreht hätten, bis daraus eben der Kupferdraht  geworden sei.


aus Wikipedi - Kreis Lippe

Wir sollten den Eintrag mal ändern lassen. Pfennige gib es ja soweiso nicht mehr


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 September 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> aus Wikipedi - Kreis Lippe
> 
> Wir sollten den Eintrag mal ändern lassen. Pfennige gib es ja soweiso nicht mehr


 
Wie willst du jetzt die Geschichtsbücher umschreiben lassen 
Es gibt auch keine Römer mehr in Delbrück, willst du jetzt den
Herman vom Sockel stoßen?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (19 September 2010)

Hi Jungs

Sorry, werde wohl doch nicht teilnehmen können... :sad:
Das haut zeitlich leider nicht hin.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## bitsearcher (21 September 2010)

@ Larry : Jepp werd mich mal 3 Tage vorher melden, wenn es Dir recht ist.

@ all : Kann ja mal nachfragen bei uns im Haus, wo denn der Draht her kommt , den wir wickeln ;-). 
Vielleicht haben Weidmüller oder Phoenix noch nen paar Heimarbeiter im Keller sitzen, die die alten Pfennige aufdrehen 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## waldy (21 September 2010)

Hi,
und was ist mit 4L ?
Kommt er auch vorbei ?
Ich würde dann mich auch Personlich hin erscheien, an 4L mal anschauen 
gruß waldy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 September 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> und was ist mit 4L ?
> Kommt er auch vorbei ?
> Ich würde dann mich auch Personlich hin erscheien, an 4L mal anschauen
> gruß waldy


 

die leute die kommen, stehen auf der liste. Es ist aber jeder willkommen.


----------



## waldy (21 September 2010)

Hi Helmut, ich habe es gesehen, du bist auhc auf Liste dran , freut mcih schon.

Und was finde cih nciht, was kostet diese Spass, steh tkeine Preiseintritt oder Grundpreis.

gruß waldy


----------



## Question_mark (21 September 2010)

*Grundpreis beim NRW Stammtisch*

Hallo,



			
				waldy schrieb:
			
		

> Und was finde cih nciht, was kostet diese Spass, steh tkeine Preiseintritt oder Grundpreis.



Waldy, der Grundpreis für die Teilnahme ist 499,99 Euro plus Mehrwertsteuer, ist aber beim Finanzamt voll absetzbar als Weiterbildungsmaßnahme.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## waldy (21 September 2010)

ah q-Mark,
so viel Geld habe ich nciht,
würdest du als meine Sponsor bei Treffung  sein ?
gruß waldy


----------



## Question_mark (21 September 2010)

*Wie viele Sponsoren brauchst Du denn noch ???*

Hallo,



			
				waldy schrieb:
			
		

> würdest du als meine Sponsor bei Treffung sein ?



Du hast doch gerade schon einen Praktikumsplatz beim Dia gefunden, ich denke der Dia wird das Sponsoring gerne übernehmen und Deine Teilnahme beim NRW-Stammtisch als erste Weiterbildungsmaßnahme in finanzieller Hinsicht (sich) übernehmen.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (21 September 2010)

*Waldy, immer am Ball bleiben und viele PN schreiben*

Hallo,



			
				QM schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke der Dia wird das Sponsoring gerne übernehmen



Waldy, nur als kleine Erinnerung : Der Dia ist sehr vergesslich und Du musst Ihn eigentlich täglich per PN an seine Verpflichtung als Arbeitgeber erinnern. Dann sollte das mit dem Sponsoring auch klappen.

Du kannst auch versuchen, beim Lipperlandstern oder Helmut_aus_der_Reparatur einen Rabatt herauszuhandeln. Aber das sind auch ein paar vergeßliche alte Knacker, also die beiden auch täglich per PN daran erinnern. Dann klappt das schon mit einer erfolgreichen Zukunft in der SPS Welt.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## waldy (21 September 2010)

> also die beiden auch täglich per PN daran erinnern.


 - ich würde das öfter gerne machen - nur bei mir auch sehr öfter steht:


> Sie dürfen nur 1 Nachricht(en) alle 10 Minute erstellen


 - geduld, nur geduld, was kann ich noch machen 
gruß waldy


----------



## Question_mark (21 September 2010)

*Waldy nur Geduld und fleissig schreiben*

Hallo,



			
				waldy schrieb:
			
		

> geduld, nur geduld, was kann ich noch machen



Na waldy, 10 Minuten sind doch für Dich nicht besonders lang. Einfach 11 Minuten warten, Wodka trinken und neue PN schicken ...
Wichtig ist doch, besonders hartnäckig zu sein, nur so wird man erfolgreich.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 September 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was schreibst du da, bist du verückt geworden. 

@Waldy,
Ich weiß auch nicht wie ich auf die Liste gekommen
bin, halte dich bitte an LiLaStern oder Dia
und beglücke auch QM mit deinen Ergüssen   
Alternativ, gibt es nächste Woche noch den Stammtisch
in Ba-Wü ( ich hoffe du kommst mit der Abkürzung klar )
Ich bin mir sicher die freuen sich über dich,
besonders der Unimog-heizeR.


----------



## waldy (21 September 2010)

Hi Helmut, Bielefeld von mit ist ca. 100 km, das Fahr kann ich noch leisten.
Restaurant - noch unter "?" .

Was mich interresiert , Anfang  ist am 
*Fr. 08.10.10 um 19.00Uhr .*

*Die frage - wann ist Ende ?*

Was passiert wenn ich komme am Samstag Morgens früh ?
gruß waldy​


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 September 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn ich komme am Samstag Morgens früh ?
> gruß waldy​


 
Dann bist du gerade passend....


----------



## Question_mark (21 September 2010)

*Neue Nachricht vom Veranstalter*

Hallo,



			
				QM schrieb:
			
		

> der Grundpreis für die Teilnahme ist 499,99 Euro plus Mehrwertsteuer, ist aber beim Finanzamt voll absetzbar als Weiterbildungsmaßnahme.



Also lieber waldy, ich habe gerade erfahren, das sich wegen der großen Nachfrage der Grundpreis für die Teilnahme am NRW Stammtisch auf 549,99 Euro plus Mehrwertsteuer erhöht hat. Allerdings konnte dafür auch das Unterhaltungsprogramm um etliche Highlights erweitert werden, z.B. die Hochzeitsfeier zwischen zwei Forenteilnehmer mit anschließender Entführung der Braut wird ein absoluter Höhepunkt des umfangreichen Unterhaltungsprogramms im Rahmen des Stammtisch sein. Also lasss Dich überraschen ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## waldy (21 September 2010)

> ich habe gerade erfahren, das sich wegen der großen Nachfrage der Grundpreis für die Teilnahme am NRW Stammtisch auf 549,99 Euro plus Mehrwertsteuer erhöht hat


 - Q-Mark, sag erlich einfahc. Du willst nicht, das ich würde vorbei kommen.

gruß waldy


----------



## Question_mark (21 September 2010)

*****

Hallo,



			
				waldy schrieb:
			
		

> Du willst nicht, das ich würde vorbei kommen.



Warum solltest Du nicht vorbeikommen, wir hatten bis jetzt noch keinen Clown am Stammtisch. 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Paule (21 September 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Allerdings konnte dafür auch das Unterhaltungsprogramm um etliche Highlights erweitert werden, z.B. die Hochzeitsfeier zwischen zwei Forenteilnehmer mit anschließender Entführung der Braut wird ein absoluter Höhepunkt des umfangreichen Unterhaltungsprogramms im Rahmen des Stammtisch sein. Also lasss Dich überraschen ...


Wer weiß, vielleicht springt dann Waldy aus der Torte raus.


----------



## waldy (21 September 2010)

waldy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 September 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Q-Mark, hast du Atesst aus Uniklinik, das du bist keine Idiot?
> waldy



@Waldy,
der QM ist mein Persöhnlicher Freund, das 
nimmst du zurück, sonst brauchst über ein
Erscheinen zum Stammtisch garnicht nachdenken.


----------



## Question_mark (21 September 2010)

*Wie bist an dem Test vorbeigekommen ??*

Hallo,



			
				waldy schrieb:
			
		

> Q-Mark, hast du Atesst aus Uniklinik, das du bist keine Idiot?



Eigentlich wäre es sehr förderlich für unser Gemeinwesen, wenn solche Test direkt bei der Einwanderung durchgeführt werden.

Gruß

Question_mark.


----------



## waldy (21 September 2010)

> @Waldy,
> der QM ist mein Persöhnlicher Freund, das
> nimmst du zurück, sonst brauchst über ein
> Erscheinen zum Stammtisch garnicht nachdenken.


 -Helmut , für Q-Markt muss das auch Klar sein - ich bin kein Cloun.

Wenn er hält mich nicht für einen Normalen Mensch -dann habe ich aich bei diese Treffung nichts verloren.

waldy


----------



## Question_mark (21 September 2010)

*Na endlich ...*

Hallo,



			
				waldy schrieb:
			
		

> dann habe ich aich bei diese Treffung nichts verloren.



Hat ja lange gedauert, aber Du hast es endlich gerafft ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (22 September 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Was schreibst du da, bist du verückt geworden.
> 
> @Waldy,
> 
> ...



Da ist zum glück der Anmeldeschluss schon vorbei. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## waldy (22 September 2010)

So wie ich es verstehe , zum Treffung bin ich schon UNgewunscht ?


----------



## waldy (22 September 2010)

hi Helmut,
nur ich mage es auch nicht, wenn jemand nennt mich als Cloun.
Q-Mark muss seine Wörter auch zurück nemehn.

waldy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 September 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> So wie ich es verstehe , zum Treffung bin ich schon UNgewunscht ?


 
Das hat keiner geschrieben, aber so wie du dich hier zum Hampelmann
machst, müssen dich diese Reaktionen nicht wundern. 

So noch mal jeder ist Willkommen auch du Waldy!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 September 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> hi Helmut,
> nur ich mage es auch nicht, wenn jemand nennt mich als Cloun.
> Q-Mark muss seine Wörter auch zurück nemehn.
> 
> waldy


 
Macht er bestimmt, aber in QM seine Worte waren ein wenig Ironisch 
gemeint, das selbe hätter er auch über mich schreiben können.
Jetzt gebt euch Virtuel die Hand und gut ist.


----------



## waldy (22 September 2010)

Hi,
dann trag mich Helmut auch in die Liste rein.
Ich komme am Freitag oder am Samstag Morgens früh.

gruß waldy​


----------



## waldy (22 September 2010)

> Jetzt gebt euch Virtuel die Hand und gut ist.


 - habe schon mein  Links gelöscht, ist so Gut Q-Mark ?
gruß waldy


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (22 September 2010)

Was mir hier gerade wieder auffällt:

waldy  
Erfahrener Benutzer

Finde ich immer wieder lustig... *ROFL*

Gruß
Timo


----------



## waldy (22 September 2010)

Unimog, mit Erfahrener Benutzer
  - es wäre gemeint nach meine Praktikum bei dir, oder hast du schon was anderes überlegt ?

gruß waldy


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (22 September 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Unimog, mit Erfahrener Benutzer
> - es wäre gemeint nach meine Praktikum bei dir, oder hast du schon was anderes überlegt ?
> 
> gruß waldy


Das muss ich erst mal mit meiner Versicherung abklären
Die haben mit solchen versicherungssummen leider auch noch keine erfahrungen...
Melde mich aber dann...

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 September 2010)

bitsearcher schrieb:


> ...... Kann ja mal nachfragen bei uns im Haus, wo denn der Draht her kommt , den wir wickeln ;-).
> Vielleicht haben Weidmüller oder Phoenix noch nen paar Heimarbeiter im Keller sitzen, die die alten Pfennige aufdrehen
> 
> Gruß
> Micha




Arbeitest du bei S + H ?


----------



## waldy (22 September 2010)

Hi,
einfach schönes Forum, was kann ich noch dazu sagen.

gruß waldy


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 September 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> einfach schönes Forum, was kann ich noch dazu sagen.
> 
> gruß waldy




Ja.. das ist es wirklich...

@Helmut.
Ich hab dann gestern erstmal 14 Teilnehmer im Runkelkrug gemeldet. Wäre ja blöd wenn wir einen zu grossen Tisch haben (so wie letzes Jahr) und dann der Cheerleederstammtisch keinen Platz mehr hat


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 September 2010)

@Axel:
Du weißt aber schon, dass es jetzt ja ein echtes Event für den Abend gibt ... ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 September 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> @Axel:
> Du weißt aber schon, dass es jetzt ja ein echtes Event für den Abend gibt ... ?
> 
> Gruß
> Larry


 
meinst du jetzt das sich die beiden User des Jahres 2010, sich angekündigt haben


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 September 2010)

... wie man es nimmt ...
Ich meine ja auch nur so ...


----------



## waldy (23 September 2010)

> Ich hab dann gestern erstmal 14 Teilnehmer im Runkelkrug gemeldet.


 - und auf Liste stehen 16 Teilnehmer.
Helmut , kannst du so bitte Nett sein und uns sagen - wer sind die 2 Personen, welche hast du schon weg geschtriechen?

waldy


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 September 2010)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... wie man es nimmt ...
> Ich meine ja auch nur so ...




Ist schon eingeplant....... da er ja erst am Freitag spät oder Samstag morgen kommen will kann er Helmuts Platz haben    .... Helmut muss ja immer früh ins Bett


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 September 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ist schon eingeplant....... da er ja erst am Freitag spät oder Samstag morgen kommen will kann er Helmuts Platz haben    .... Helmut muss ja immer früh ins Bett


 
komm du erst mal in mein Alter, dann kannst du auch nicht mehr lange :icon_neutral:


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 September 2010)

Naja ... bis es dem Morgen graut werde ich sicherlich auch nicht dabei sein ... und ich möchte doch Waldy auch soooo gerne mal kennen lernen ... also Waldy ... tu was für deine Fans ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 September 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> - und auf Liste stehen 16 Teilnehmer.
> Helmut , kannst du so bitte Nett sein und uns sagen - wer sind die 2 Personen, welche hast du schon weg geschtriechen?
> 
> waldy



UnimogHeizer hat abgesagt...... und wenn du kommst und Helmut ist noch da werde ich dir persönlich einen Ehrenplatz organisieren.....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 September 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> - und auf Liste stehen 16 Teilnehmer.
> Helmut , kannst du so bitte Nett sein und uns sagen - wer sind die 2 Personen, welche hast du schon weg geschtriechen?
> 
> waldy


 
waldy, dein Freund "Unimog-HeizeR", kann nicht kommen und der "bitsearcher" ist,
noch mit einen Fragezeichen versehen.
Oft ist es so das kurzfristig der ein oder andere, trotz fester zusage nicht
kann. Also sind voraussichtlich 14 Plätze schon mal in Ordnung. Dw. ist das
eine Kneipe, da kann mann schon mal einen Tisch zusammenschieben,
mach dir mal keine sorgen um die Organisation, du musst nicht auf einen Eimer
sitzen, das hat der LiLaStern sehr gut im griff.


----------



## waldy (23 September 2010)

Hi,
wie kann das sein , das Unimog-HeizeR kommt nicht ?
Ich wolte doch ihm Personlich meine Bewerbungsunterlagen für Praktikum abgeben.
Ist meine letzte Hoffnung mit Praktikum geplatz ?

Hi Leute, muss ich zum Treffung meine Bewerbungsunterlagen mit bringen?
Vielleicht hat jemand dann für mich eine Praktikumplatz bis 2 Wochen ?


gruß waldy

P.S. mit 2 gestriechene Teilnehmer, ich dachte ich wars schon drin


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 September 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie kann das sein , das Unimog-HeizeR kommt nicht ?
> Ich wolte doch ihm Personlich meine Bewerbungsunterlagen für Praktikum abgeben.
> Ist meine letzte Hoffnung mit Praktikum geplatz ?
> ...


 
waldy es wird keiner von der Liste gestrichen, jeder ist willkommen.
Aber wenn du deine Praktikumsunterlagen mitbringst, sehe ich schon
eine Handfeste Kneipenschlägerei


----------



## Larry Laffer (23 September 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Aber wenn du deine Praktikumsunterlagen mitbringst, sehe ich schon
> eine Handfeste Kneipenschlägerei


 
 ... ich nicht ...


----------



## waldy (23 September 2010)

Und Morgens früh , am Samstag( bei Traffung ) , ab wann sind die Leute schon Wach ?
gruß waldy


----------



## Markus (23 September 2010)

also wenn waldy da WIRKLICH aufkreuzt, dann werde ich das irgendwie einrichten... DEN WILL ICH TREFFEN!


----------



## Question_mark (23 September 2010)

*Treffen sich zwei ...*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> DEN WILL ICH TREFFEN!



Wohin willst Du den waldy denn treffen ?  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (23 September 2010)

garnicht, ich verwette eine runde bier das der NIEEEEEEEEEEE da aufkreuzt....

also wenn der ECHTE waldy kommt, dann gebe ich ne runde bier aus!


----------



## jabba (23 September 2010)

Waran erkennen wir den echten ?
Hat der ein tatoo ?
Sprachfehler haben hier so einige das wird schwierig.

Aber ich denke wenn einer an dem Abend nach einer Praktikumsstelle fragt, bist du fällig


----------



## Question_mark (23 September 2010)

*...*

Hallo,



			
				jabba schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich denke wenn einer an dem Abend nach einer Praktikumsstelle fragt, bist du fällig



Ich denke mal, das mit dem Bier ausgeben kann der Markus noch gut verkraften. Aber die Nummer mit dem Praktikumsplatz, also ob das gut geht ???   

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## diabolo150973 (23 September 2010)

Tolle Idee... Dann sitzen da am Wochenende ca. 50 Leute mit Bewerbungsmappen und getürkten Daten (von wegen Migrationshintergrund und so) und hauen sich auf Kosten des Forumshäuptlings den Kanal dicht. Oder war das der Grund, warum "ECHTE" in Markus's Beitrag groß geschrieben war? Schade, dass es bei mir nicht passt. So weit weg ist das ja gar nicht... 

Gruß,

dia


----------



## jabba (23 September 2010)

DIA... du bsit ein Verä..... .

Bin gerade dabei meine Berwerbungsunterlagen zu drucken.

habe auch meine tastaturbeschriftung geändert

damut da auch besser bei die Leute ankommt, wie ich denke, wie du meinst


----------



## Question_mark (23 September 2010)

*Chance verpasst*

Hallo,



			
				diabolo150973 schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, dass es bei mir nicht passt.



Ja, wirklich schade. Du hättest auf einen Schlag alle Deine vakanten Praktikantenstellen besetzen können.  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (23 September 2010)

ich bin sicher dass ich ihn erkennen werde, wenn es ihn wirklich gibt, dannn KANN ES NUR EINEN GEBEN...


----------



## bitsearcher (23 September 2010)

@ Lipperlandstern :

Ne, nicht in Lügde bei S+H, arbeite in Espelkamp. Wir wickeln nur den Draht in allen Variationen.
Wobei, jetzt wo Du es sagst, S+H lässt doch die Vermutung zu, daß die Lipper den Draht erfunden haben oder  ?


Und nein @ all, ICH BRINGE KEINE BEWERBUNGSUNTERLAGEN MIT. Das Thema hab ich zum Glück hinter mir.
Wobei die Marktlage gerade echt gut ist.
Gruß
Micha​


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 September 2010)

So Markus, ich setzt dich erst mal auf die Liste. Du kannst dich neben 
Marcel ins Auto setzen und los geht es.

Sprech doch bitte auch die Langenberger mal, ich habe Jens mal ange-
schrieben, der war auch begeitert, aber du kennst ihn ja zum "Ja" oder
"Nein" sagen hat es wieder nicht gereicht.


----------



## diabolo150973 (23 September 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Naja... wenn ich recht überlege... manchmal könnte ich schon jemanden zum abreagieren gebrauchen! Aber wir arbeiten ja leider mit WSCAD. 
Sonst natürlich gerne, aber wie schon gesagt... wscad...
Kannst Du niemanden gebrauchen?

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Question_mark (23 September 2010)

*Dann gibt es doch zwei ...*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> dannn KANN ES NUR EINEN GEBEN...



Das ist doch dem Highlander vorbehalten ? Ach was, das Forum hat jetzt seinen eigenen Highlander 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (23 September 2010)

*Praktikumplatz zu vergeben*

Hallo,



			
				diabolo150973 schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst Du niemanden gebrauchen?



Doch, brauche ich immer dringend. Sollte aber weiblich sein, also wegen der Frauenquote, die man als Arbeitgeber erfüllen muss  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (23 September 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Sprech doch bitte auch die Langenberger mal, ich habe Jens mal ange-
> schrieben, der war auch begeitert, aber du kennst ihn ja zum "Ja" oder
> "Nein" sagen hat es wieder nicht gereicht.


 
der weiß grad nicht wo ihm der kopf steht, von uns sind ab nächste woche zwei leute dort...

so gesehen kann es gut sein das wir mit ner starken truppe anrollen, im idealfall:
- jens
- frank
- joe
- bernhard
- marcel
- ich
und veilleicht bring ich dann den gingele oder den neue stift noch mit, letzterer muss noch "lernen"...

aber derzeit drehen sich unsre termine quasi stündlich...


----------



## Question_mark (23 September 2010)

*LilaStern, Dein Auftrag ..*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> so gesehen kann es gut sein das wir mit ner starken truppe anrollen, im idealfall:
> - jens
> - frank
> - joe
> ...



@LiLaStern : Ich glaube Du solltest dem Wirt sagen, dass er noch ein paar Fässer Bier zusätzlich bestellen sollte, sonst sitzen wir um 23.00 Uhr auf dem Trockenen ... :-D

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Matze001 (23 September 2010)

Wenn Markus, Joe, Armin und Bernhard wirklich da sind, dann glaube ich nicht das es bis 23Uhr dauert.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## waldy (23 September 2010)

> Waran erkennen wir den echten ?


 - doch, das ist ganz einfach.
Ich bringe mit von letzte Jahr die Wunderschöne Tasse mit Namem 
" waldy" .

Diese Tasse muss für neue Libling User in 2010 finden .


Markus kommst du am Freitag oder Samstag Morgens? 
Wenn ich habe es Richtig verstanden, dann wir trinken alle eine Gute Bier umsonst?

gruß waldy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 September 2010)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Wenn Markus, Joe, Armin und Bernhard wirklich da sind, dann glaube ich nicht das es bis 23Uhr dauert.
> 
> MfG
> 
> Marcel


 
sag mal sind deine Chefs den Suff verfallen, pass bloß auf das sie nicht
deinen Lohn versaufen


----------



## Question_mark (23 September 2010)

Hallo,



			
				Matze001 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Markus, Joe, Armin und Bernhard wirklich da sind, dann glaube ich nicht das es bis 23Uhr dauert.



Doch, das passt schon. Gibt ja noch Freibier von der Hochzeitsfeier. Braut und Bräutigam lassen sich da nicht lumpen :-D

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Matze001 (23 September 2010)

Deshalb ist immer so wenig auf meinen Konto....


*ROFL*


----------



## Question_mark (23 September 2010)

*Es geht um ein Praktikumsplatz ..*

Hallo,



			
				waldy schrieb:
			
		

> dann wir trinken alle eine Gute Bier umsonst?



Umsonst für die Forumsteilnehmer, die Rechnung bezahlst Du. Komme am besten am Samstag morgen gegen fünf Uhr, da liegt die Rechnung auf dem Tisch. Der Wirt ist dankbar und macht danach erst mal für vier Wochen Urlaub. 
Ich meine, der Praktikumsplatz sollte Dir das doch wert sein, oder ???

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## waldy (23 September 2010)

> Umsonst für die Forumsteilnehmer, die Rechnung bezahlst Du.


 - sehr interesantee Gedanke.
Hier sind: nur Forumteilnehmer und Du ( bzw Du / ich - waldy).

Wer bin ich denn als "Du" ?




> Ich meine, der Praktikumsplatz sollte Dir das doch wert sein, oder ???


 - es wäre besser, wenn du hättest n icht nur gemeint, sondern eine Praktikumplatz angeboten und selber noch was bezahlst.  Zeig mal für alle , wie es muss richtig sein.

Teoretisch wir sind alle Richitge Leute- Praktisch will keiner was schenken.

gruß waldy


----------



## Question_mark (23 September 2010)

*Die Qual der Wahl*

Hallo,



			
				waldy schrieb:
			
		

> es wäre besser, wenn du hättest n icht nur gemeint, sondern eine Praktikumplatz angeboten und selber noch was bezahlst.



Natürlich hätte ich Dir gerne einen Ausbildungsplatz angeboten. Aber ich muss eben wegen bestehender gesetzlicher Regelungen eine Frauenquote (unabhängig von der Qualifikation, denn Deine fachlichen  Kenntnisse ähneln bestimmt der einer Blondine, davon bin ich überzeugt) bei den Mitarbeitern einhalten. 

Und da habe ich gerade zwei Bewerbungen vorliegen, also wenn Du die Bewerbungsfotos siehst, wirst Du verstehen warum Du keine Chance hast :-D

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## waldy (23 September 2010)

> Natürlich hätte ich


- Q-Mark, sei doch endlich einem Mann bewust, wie in unsere SPS Welt, entweder "ja" / "1" oder "nein" "0" .
Entweder bietest du Praktikum oder nicht.
Filosofie kannst du für deine Haustiere lassen.



gruß waldy


----------



## Question_mark (23 September 2010)

*Ich werd nicht mehr*

Hallo,



			
				waldy schrieb:
			
		

> wie in unsere SPS Welt,



unsere SPS-Welt *ROFL**ROFL**ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## waldy (23 September 2010)

Q-Mark, die Sache ändern sich mit dem Zeit, und du muss das auch aktzeptieren.
gruß waldy


----------



## Markus (23 September 2010)

@waldy
wenn ich deine letzten beiträge so lese dann fällt mir wieder ein warum ich dich in vergangeheit ignoriert habe und glücklich war...

du bis schon wieder auf dem direkten weg es dir mit vielen leuten zu verspielen...

...wenn du beim treffen auch so rumnervst dann werde ich hoffentlich die kraft haben dich freundlich zu bitten mir aus dem weg zu gehen... hoffentlich...


----------



## vierlagig (23 September 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> ...wenn du beim treffen auch so rumnervst dann werde ich hoffentlich die kraft haben dich freundlich zu bitten mir aus dem weg zu gehen... hoffentlich


 FREUNDLICH ansonsten mit sehr viel gewaltanwendung 





Markus schrieb:


> ...


----------



## waldy (23 September 2010)

> du bis schon wieder auf dem direkten weg es dir mit vielen leuten zu verspielen


 Markus, Normaleweise ich bin ganz Ruhiger Normale Mensch.

Nur Q-Mark versucht mich immer auslachen , und ich aktzeptire das nicht.

Sonst ihc habe hier keiner was schlechtes angetan.

gruß waldy


----------



## vierlagig (23 September 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Sonst ihc habe hier keiner was schlechtes angetan.



is auch nicht schwer, bei der wirklich sehr sehr kleinen frauenquote hier


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 September 2010)

ich glaube ihr trinkt erstmal alle auf dem Stammtisch zusammen ein 
Bier und alles ist wieder gut.


----------



## diabolo150973 (23 September 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ich glaube ihr trinkt erstmal alle auf dem Stammtisch zusammen ein
> Bier und alles ist wieder gut.


 

Sonst will Helmut die Schuhe ausziehen, hat er gesagt!!!


----------



## waldy (23 September 2010)

4L - bitte erst mal Fakten - und dann sprechen.

Bei dir spielen noch alte Sauerai auf mcih , wegen abgebrochene Lehrgang 1.

Oder habe ich nichit Recht?

4l - die Leute ändern sich mit dem Zeit, das ist doch einfache Sache.

gruß waldy​


----------



## vierlagig (23 September 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Oder habe ich nichit Recht?



nö, hast du nichit[sic!]


----------



## Markus (23 September 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> 4L - bitte erst mal Fakten - und dann sprechen.​
> 
> Bei dir spielen noch alte Sauerai auf mcih , wegen abgebrochene Lehrgang 1.​
> Oder habe ich nichit Recht?​
> ...


 
na dann bin ich mal gespannt was du bist... hier im forum kann ich seid den 7 jahren die du hier bist keine besserung erkennen...


----------



## waldy (23 September 2010)

Hi,
das ist wie eine Frage,
wäre es besser  , wenn cih komme am samstag Morgens früh vorbei ?

Sonst wenn cih komme am Freitag Abend und trinke da noch ein paar Tasse Bier - dann kann es gut sein - das ich erzählle alles , was ich dneke über jede .

Das könnte zum schlechten Erfolg für mich sein .


Sonst irgendwie ich habe eine Gefüll - besser nciht trinken ( Spiritus ) 


gruß waldy


----------



## waldy (23 September 2010)

ah ja, und die Tasse ( User 2009 ) bringe ich mit, die verdiene ich nicht mehr zum haben .

gruß waldy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 September 2010)

Waldy, jetzt komm am Freitag abend. Du wirst schon kein Streit bekommen. Da sind alle friedlich, außerdem kennen wir dich. Den Preis zum User des Jahres kann mann nicht zurückgeben.
Ich glaube du gewinnst im diesen Jahr sowieso wieder.


----------



## Question_mark (23 September 2010)

*Uuuiiihh*

Hallo,



			
				diabolo150973 schrieb:
			
		

> Sonst will Helmut die Schuhe ausziehen, hat er gesagt!!!



Igitt, dann bestelle ich mir beim Stammtisch irgendwas mit Knoblauch und Zwiebeln :sb15:

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 September 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> das ist wie eine Frage,
> wäre es besser  , wenn cih komme am samstag Morgens früh vorbei ?
> 
> ...



da rudert doch schon wieder einer zurück...  Markus hat recht. Dich wird man NIE auf einem Treffen sehen. Wenn du am samstag morgen kommst musst du ins Hotel Diekmann. Leider sind da einige dann nicht mehr dabei.

@waldy ... es gibt auch warme Milch im Runkelkrug


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 September 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mach dir keine Sorgen lieber QM. Bisher ist da das Bier noch NIE ausgegangen und da waren schon ganz andere Kalliber als Markus und seine SPS-Truppe .... Ich kann mich an einen Abend erinnern da kam eine Truppe von 20 Gerüst- und Zeltbauern vorbei. Nicht mal die haben es geschafft ... auch wenn der Wirt etwas geschwitzt hat


----------



## waldy (24 September 2010)

> Dich wird man NIE auf einem Treffen sehen.


 - warum nicht?
- Wann bist du weg ?



> Leider sind da einige dann nicht mehr dabei.


 - und wi sind die Leute denn ? Fahren die um 6 h Morgens schon nach Hause?


gruß waldy


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 September 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> - warum nicht?
> - Wann bist du weg ?
> 
> - und wi sind die Leute denn ? Fahren die um 6 h Morgens schon nach Hause?
> ...



Warum nicht ??? weil du dich nicht traust
Wann ?... Irgendwann zwischen 2 und 3 bin ich weg

um 6 Uhr morgens hast du gute Changen QM noch und Zottel schon wieder zu sehen *ROFL*... aber halt nur an der Hotelbar


----------



## waldy (24 September 2010)

So,
habe heute Zimmer in Brenner Hotel Diekmann reserwirt, hoffe das ist Richitge Adresse für Übernachtung.

Nur ich habe es vergessen, am welche Datum habe ich Zimmer reserviert 

gruß waldy


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 September 2010)

@Axel: 
aber auch von diesem Forumstreffen "Nord" Bilder machen und einstellen. Den waldy dabei mit seiner Tasse fortografieren, damit wir alle wissen wie er aussieht. Und dann das Bild nach den Markus-Freibier-Runden nicht vergessen .


----------



## waldy (24 September 2010)

> Dann wärs beim grillen und essen wenigstens noch hell.


 - hm, in süddeutschland die wollen noch Grillen . Und was haben wir vor?
Keine Grill ?

gruß waldy


----------



## jabba (24 September 2010)

Hat dir noch keiner das Programmheft geschickt ?

19:00 Uhr Begrüßung
19:15 Messe in der Dorfkirche
21:00 Beichte
22:45 Stilles Gebet
23:30 Nachtgebet


Ich hoffe du hast dein Zimmer auch richtig bestellt vom 9.10 auf den 10.10 da du ja erst am morgen auftauchen willst.


----------



## waldy (24 September 2010)

> vom 9.10 auf den 10.10


 - nun wenn ich habe es Richitg verstanden, am 09.10 sehe ich schon viele Leute nicht mehr da.


gruß waldy


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 September 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> - nun wenn ich habe es Richitg verstanden, am 09.10 sehe ich schon viele Leute nicht mehr da.
> 
> 
> gruß waldy



Pass mal auf mein lieber Waldy.... da du es mit Zahlen ja nicht so hast machen wir es mit Wochentagen...

Am Freitag triffst du Forumsleute von 19Uhr bis Mitternacht im Runkelkrug
Am Samstag triffst du Forumsleute von Mitternacht bis ca. 3 Uhr im Runkelkrug und von ca. 3:30 Uhr bis 6 Uhr an der Hotelbar und von 7 Uhr bis 11Uhr im Frühstücksraum

Mist.... doch zu viele Zahlen geworden........ das wird nix


----------



## diabolo150973 (24 September 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Pass mal auf mein lieber Waldy.... da du es mit Zahlen ja nicht so hast machen wir es mit Wochentagen...
> 
> Am Freitag triffst du Forumsleute von 19Uhr bis Mitternacht im Runkelkrug
> Am Samstag triffst du Forumsleute von Mitternacht bis ca. 3 Uhr im Runkelkrug und von ca. 3:30 Uhr bis 6 Uhr an der Hotelbar und von 7 Uhr bis 11Uhr im Frühstücksraum
> ...


 

Es ist doch ganz einfach:

Wenn insgesamt 20 Leute im Runkelkrug sind und am Ende dann 21 Leute rauskommen... Dann muss Waldy reingehen, damit keiner mehr drin ist!
Logisch, oder!?


Gruß,

dia


----------



## marlob (25 September 2010)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ... 7 Uhr bis 11Uhr im Frühstücksraum


Frühstücken wohl eher um 11 als um 7. Da gehen wir ja gerade ins Bett


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 September 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> Frühstücken wohl eher um 11 als um 7. Da gehen wir ja gerade ins Bett



sei doch nicht so pingelig........ das merkt W. doch eh nicht


----------



## marlob (3 Oktober 2010)

War in letzter Zeit wenig aktiv im Forum und das wird in der nächsten  Zeit wohl leider auch so bleiben.  Mein Chef meinte das es eine gute  Idee wäre das ich betriebswirtschaflich noch was mache und so bin ich  jetzt abends nach der Arbeit an der Uni Twente am studieren. Und da ich  über Tag oft bei Urenco bin (die mit den Atomkernen) ist es während der  Arbeit auch nicht viel mit online gehen :-( Fürs Wochenende habe ich auf jeden Fall im Runkelkrug gebucht, obwohl es mir zeitlich überhaupt nicht auskommt :-( Aber irgendwie wird es wohl klappen. Schliesslich kann ich ja nicht so die Hochzeit platzen lassen 
Ich hoffe Axel freut sich schon auf die Hochzeitsnacht ;-)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Oktober 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> War in letzter Zeit wenig aktiv im Forum und das wird in der nächsten  Zeit wohl leider auch so bleiben.  Mein Chef meinte das es eine gute  Idee wäre das ich betriebswirtschaflich noch was mache und so bin ich  jetzt abends nach der Arbeit an der Uni Twente am studieren. Und da ich  über Tag oft bei Urenco bin (die mit den Atomkernen) ist es während der  Arbeit auch nicht viel mit online gehen :-( Fürs Wochenende habe ich auf jeden Fall im Runkelkrug gebucht, obwohl es mir zeitlich überhaupt nicht auskommt :-( Aber irgendwie wird es wohl klappen. Schliesslich kann ich ja nicht so die Hochzeit platzen lassen
> Ich hoffe Axel freut sich schon auf die Hochzeitsnacht ;-)



Ich habe gehört das Axel gut vorbereitet ist und den ganzen vorat Vaseline gekauft hat, den es in Lippe zu kaufen gibt


----------



## diabolo150973 (3 Oktober 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört das Axel gut vorbereitet ist und den ganzen vorat Vaseline gekauft hat, den es in Lippe zu kaufen gibt


 
Der Geruch von verbranntem Fleisch ist auch recht ekelig und kaum zu ertragen... 

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (3 Oktober 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört das Axel gut vorbereitet ist und den ganzen vorat Vaseline gekauft hat, den es in Lippe zu kaufen gibt



Hierzu noch ein kleiner tipp:
Vaseline "Technisch" bekommt ihr in (un)handlichen 200 Liter Fässern.
Es geht doch hier um eher "Technische" Probleme, oder?

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Lipperlandstern (6 Oktober 2010)

@Helmut....

es wird ernst. Heute Abend möchte ich die Gästezahl im Runkelkrug durchgeben. Nicht das nachher zu wenig Schnitzel da sind.... 

Kommen Markus und Waldy wirklich ? Mit wievielen Jungs und Mädels rückt Markus an ? 



> Zitat von *Markus*
> _so gesehen kann es gut sein das wir mit ner starken truppe anrollen, im idealfall:_
> _- jens_
> _- frank_
> ...


 
Bring mal Licht ins Dunkele..........


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Oktober 2010)

Hi Axel,
da kann ich wirklich nicht viel zu sagen, Bernard können wir sicherlich streichen, der Jagd zur Zeit 
Schwesterschülerinen hinterher. Von Markus hab 
ich nichts gehört, der macht es wie immer spannend. 
Waldy wird da sein davon bin ich überzeugt, ich vermute aber erst am Samstag. Und sonst nach der Liste gehen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (6 Oktober 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Hi Axel,
> da kann ich wirklich nicht viel zu sagen, Bernard können wir sicherlich streichen, der Jagd zur Zeit
> Schwesterschülerinen hinterher. Von Markus hab
> ich nichts gehört, der macht es wie immer spannend.
> Waldy wird da sein davon bin ich überzeugt, ich vermute aber erst am Samstag. Und sonst nach der Liste gehen.


 

so richtig erhellend war das jetzt aber nicht......

Ich meld mal 16 Personen an.......


----------



## jabba (6 Oktober 2010)

Wann und wo soll den ein zusammentreffen im Hot Dieckmann stattfinden (war ja noch nicht da) zwecks Sammeltaxi usw.
Hab jetzt nicht die Übersicht wer alles im Dieckmann absteigt.

Reicht es sich um 18:45 in der Lobby zu treffen ?


----------



## maweri (6 Oktober 2010)

Wir treffen uns so ab 18:00h an der Hotelbar und bringen uns schon mal in Schwung.
Solltest bis ca. 18:45h da sein, damit wir auch genug Plätze in dem/den Taxi(s) haben.

Bis dann
Markus


----------



## jabba (6 Oktober 2010)

Jeep,
hört sich gut an.
Ihr erkennt mich daran, das ich kein Forumskackbraunes-T-Shirt habe 

Das Codewort für dieses jahr heisst : Hast du Praktikumsstelle, oder was ?


----------



## bitsearcher (6 Oktober 2010)

Da ich nicht in Frankreich bin und auch nicht in Russland, komme ich auch. Weiss aber noch nicht wann ich genau aufschlage.


----------



## Question_mark (6 Oktober 2010)

*Du kannst uns nicht verfehlen, wir sind nicht zu überhören ...*

Hallo,



			
				jabba schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr erkennt mich daran, das ich kein Forumskackbraunes-T-Shirt habe



Du erkennst uns daran, das wir alle kein kackbraunes Forum T-Shirt tragen (natürlich ausser Admin Markus). Eigentlich brauchst Du nur in der Hotelhalle ganz laut "Markus" zu rufen, dann hast Du schon die Hälfte der Stammtischteilnehmer angesprochen 

Also Du findest uns entweder in der Hotelbar direkt neben der Rezeption oder in der Gaststube (quer durch das Restaurant und dann unten im Keller). 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Matze001 (7 Oktober 2010)

Schlechte Nachrichten 

Ich habe mir 3 Wirbel verknackst und liege erst einmal flach, somit werde ich nicht beim Stammtisch vorbei schauen können. Bin froh wenn ich im Bett liegen oder sitzen kann ohne schmerzen.

Markus wird es wohl auch nicht schaffen, außer er lässt noch etwas anderes verlauten (was ich aber nicht glaube).

Ich hoffe ihr habt viel Spass, ich wäre gern dabei gewesen.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## maweri (7 Oktober 2010)

Dann von hier aus: Gute Bessereung.

Wir trinken einen für Dich mit.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Oktober 2010)

Da kann man nichts machen, wenn das so weitergeht werden
wir für das Nächste Treffen ein Lazaret wählen. 

Gute Besserung Marcel....


----------



## C7633 (7 Oktober 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Da kann man nichts machen, wenn das so weitergeht werden
> wir für das Nächste Treffen ein Lazaret wählen.
> 
> Gute Besserung Marcel....



wenn die schwestern hübsch sind, gute idee

nur bier aus der schnabeltasse? ne muss nicht sein


----------



## Matze001 (7 Oktober 2010)

Danke für die Besserungswünsche!

Bier aus der Schnabeltasse? Das gibts gleich über die Nadel 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## jabba (7 Oktober 2010)

Auch von mir gute Besserung,

dem Rest kannst du dann eine Staufreie Anfahrt wünschen.
Bei http://www.autobahn.nrw.de werden schon einige Stau's erwartet und gerade kam schon eine Warnung für morgen wegen der Herbstferien.
Ich habe meine Abfahrt schon mal um eine Stunde vorverlegt.


----------



## HaDi (7 Oktober 2010)

So, was sich schon die ganze Woche über angekündigt hat ist jetzt, für mich, traurige Gewissheit geworden: Ich werde nicht kommen können.
Ich hatte mich wirklich sehr darauf gefreut aber leider muss ich andere Prioritäten setzen.
Habt einen netten Abend und trinkt einen für mich mit, hab euch noch ein Scheinchen angehängt, das könnt ihr gerne verjubeln.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Oktober 2010)

HaDi schrieb:


> So, was sich schon die ganze Woche über angekündigt hat ist jetzt, für mich, traurige Gewissheit geworden: Ich werde nicht kommen können.
> Ich hatte mich wirklich sehr darauf gefreut aber leider muss ich andere Prioritäten setzen.
> Habt einen netten Abend und trinkt einen für mich mit, hab euch noch ein Scheinchen angehängt, das könnt ihr gerne verjubeln.
> 
> Grüße von HaDi


 
Schade das du nicht dabei bist, aber das mit deinen Schein geht nicht
das ist ja nur eine Seite, wir brauchen die Rückseite auch, so nimmt den
kein Wirt an.


----------



## marlob (8 Oktober 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Auch von mir gute Besserung,
> 
> dem Rest kannst du dann eine Staufreie Anfahrt wünschen.
> Bei http://www.autobahn.nrw.de werden schon einige Stau's erwartet und gerade kam schon eine Warnung für morgen wegen der Herbstferien.
> Ich habe meine Abfahrt schon mal um eine Stunde vorverlegt.


Stau ist schlecht. Ich kann erst spät los fahren. Dann muss ich mir für unterwegs wohl ne Kiste Bier und ne Schnitzelplatte mitnehmen


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Oktober 2010)

was denn hier los ???? Reihenweise Absagen... Das mit den Herbstferienbeginn ist natürlich blöd und wurde bei der Terminwahl gar nicht bedacht.... aber was solls.... ICH werde auf der Anfahrt keinen Stau haben*ROFL*


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Oktober 2010)

Noch ein wichter Hinweiss für die die schon mal da waren.....

Der Runkelkrug hat die Toiletten renoviert und dabei ist die Herrentoilette zur Damentoilette und umgekehrt geworden. Dies hat schon für allgemeine Erheiterung gesorgt.. also Männer.... nicht wie früher raus aus dem Raum und grade durch geschossen sondern vor der Tür links abbiegen...... sonst wird es u.u. laut und es kann nur im sitzen gepinkelt werden....


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Oktober 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Schade das du nicht dabei bist, aber das mit deinen Schein geht nicht
> das ist ja nur eine Seite, wir brauchen die Rückseite auch, so nimmt den
> kein Wirt an.



Helmut,

soll ich dir eine Rückseite faxen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Oktober 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Helmut,
> 
> soll ich dir eine Rückseite faxen?


 
dann schick aber einen Hunderter, dann hätten wir 150,--€


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Oktober 2010)

Waldy ist da


----------



## waldy (9 Oktober 2010)

Hi,
ja, da war sehr gemütlcih und das Essen war Lecker.
Einfach Super!

gruß waldy


----------



## vierlagig (9 Oktober 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Waldy ist da



mit eigenem 5-liter-fass?


----------



## waldy (9 Oktober 2010)

> mit eigenem 5-liter-fass?


 - 4l, extra für dich , würde ich in Gewschäft gehen in 5 Liter Fass und 30 Meter Schläuchen kaufen und mit bringen - leider du wars nicht da!
Ich habe auf dich geartet.

gruß waldy


----------



## vierlagig (9 Oktober 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> - 4l, extra für dich , würde ich in Gewschäft gehen in 5 Liter Fass und 30 Meter Schläuchen kaufen und mit bringen - leider du wars nicht da!
> Ich habe auf dich geartet.
> 
> gruß waldy



ich schiebs mal auf den alkohol...


...und geh davon aus, dass mich keiner der anwesenden vermisst hat ... außer natürlich du...


----------



## marlob (9 Oktober 2010)

E





vierlagig schrieb:


> ich schiebs mal auf den alkohol...
> 
> 
> ...und geh davon aus, dass mich keiner der anwesenden vermisst hat ... außer natürlich du...


Ihr (also du und der Rest vom Sachsen-Stammtisch) hättet auf jeden Fall gerne mal vorbei kommen können


----------



## marlob (9 Oktober 2010)

@alle die mit Fotoapparat
Wann kommen die Fotos online? Vor allem die von Waldy 

@Waldy 
Schön das du dich getraut hast und wir dich mal kennen lernen durften. Es gab schliesslich starke Zweifel an deiner Existenz 

@Helmut
Rück die Schnitzel wieder raus ;-) Oder wer hat die gestern mitgenommen? Waren auf jeden Fall zu wenig :-(


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Oktober 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> @alle die mit Fotoapparat
> Wann kommen die Fotos online? Vor allem die von Waldy
> 
> @Waldy
> ...


 
Die fotos kommen bestimmt, wenn Axel vom Flohmarkt zurück ist.
Ich möchte mich bei allen bedanken die gestern erschienen sind, 
das war wieder ein sehr schöner Abend, der hat mir großen Spaß
gemacht.
Ich hoffe wir bekommen das im nächsten Jahr wieder so hin :-D.


Die Schnitzel, gibt es gleich bei mir zu Mittag, ich hab großen Hunger


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Oktober 2010)

Hallo ihr,
ich fand den Abend auch sehr schön und hatte viel Spaß - und zur Wiederholung ... Klar ... warum denn nicht ...

@Marlob:   Mit den Schnitzeln hast du zwar absolut Recht ... aber ich denke, die sollten ja auch nur ein Snack gewesen sein ... 

@Helmut:   Hast du tatsächlich uns die Schnitzel weggefischt ...?

Grüße noch mal an Alle 
Larry


----------



## jabba (9 Oktober 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> @alle die mit Fotoapparat
> Wann kommen die Fotos online? Vor allem die von Waldy



Nur wenn keiner einer Veröffentlichung wiederspricht !



marlob schrieb:


> @Helmut
> Rück die Schnitzel wieder raus :wink: Oder wer hat die gestern mitgenommen? Waren auf jeden Fall zu wenig :sad:



Dafür das die für Lau waren, wars doch in Ordnung.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Oktober 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Nur wenn keiner einer Veröffentlichung wiederspricht !


 
da kann wiedersprechen wer will.. die Fotos kommen online. Aber erst später. Bin grade vom Flohmarkt zurück und jetzt ein kleines wenig müde. Das mit der Schnitzelplatte haben sie ja zum Glück selbst gemerkt... die haben wohl gedacht das unsere Runde genau so schmiltzt wie die Hochzeitsgesellschaft.... das hätten sie besser wissen müsse.


----------



## maweri (10 Oktober 2010)

also mein OK für die Fotos habt Ihr.
Meine Chefin meint, ich seh' gar nicht so übel aus (neben Euch)

Gut, daß die Bilder nicht am nächsten Morgen gemacht wurden


----------



## jabba (10 Oktober 2010)

Da bis auf zwei schon alle die Info gelesen haben und diese schon auf anderen Treffen abgelichtet wurden hier mal das Gruppenfoto.




Im Internet wurde ein Wesen names Waldy entdeckt, es lebt und es gibt es wirklich, es steht hinten links 

Und noch die leere Schnitzelplatte :


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Oktober 2010)

ich gebe den Gesichtern auch noch einen Namen:

von Links in die Runde:
zottel
maweri
Larry Laffer
PN/DP
waldy  (der echte)
Helmut_von_der_Reparatur
Jens_Ohm
LiLaStern
Marlob
jabba
QM


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Oktober 2010)

maweri schrieb:


> also mein OK für die Fotos habt Ihr.
> Meine Chefin meint, ich seh' gar nicht so übel aus (neben Euch)
> 
> Gut, daß die Bilder nicht am nächsten Morgen gemacht wurden


 
meine sagte gerade, alle Programmierer sehen aus wie Graue Mäuse


----------



## maweri (10 Oktober 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> meine sagte gerade, alle Programmierer sehen aus wie Graue Mäuse


Finden wir uns damit ab, daß der Rest der noch verbleibenden kleinen Welt, uns als Nerds sieht:icon_cry:.
Aber damit kann ich leben. (Wenn genug Schnitzel da sind)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Oktober 2010)

*Bilder.....*

also..... die Bilder von Jabba sagen ja schon alles aus. Das Gruppenbild ist auch besser geworden da bei mir der gute QM abgeschnitten wurde....


.... aber zwei Bilder hab ich dann doch noch ....


----------



## jabba (10 Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich die Bilder sehe verstehe ich schon warum Waldy aus den Büchern nicht viel lernt und so komische Worte bildet. Einer muß ihm mal sagen das man die anders herum lesen und halten muß !


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 Oktober 2010)

... diese Bilder könnten dann untertitelt sein mit : "Harald macht sein Verprechen wahr" 
oder auch um es mit Haralds Worten zu sagen : "schon wieder ist ein Klischee geboren ..."

Ich selbst würde mich aber doch auch für die erste Variante entscheiden ...


----------



## Question_mark (10 Oktober 2010)

*Auweia, das wird teuer ...*

Hallo,



			
				LiLaStern schrieb:
			
		

> Das Gruppenbild ist auch besser geworden da bei mir der gute QM abgeschnitten wurde....



LiLaStern, Du weisst aber auch, wieviel Bier es Dich kosten wird, damit ich diesen Satz vergessen kann 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (10 Oktober 2010)

*Aber etwas Kritik muss ich noch anfügen*

Hallo,

ich muss jetzt aber auch mal etwas Kritik anbringen. Nicht am Essen oder an der Lokalität im allgemeinen, alles perfekt. Aber die Umgebungslautstärke war durch laute Musik (stört mich eigentlich im allgemeinen nicht) doch recht laut und teilweise unangenehm. Helmut, Larry oder LilaStern sassen eigentlich nur 2 Meter von mir entfernt, aber unterhalten konnte man sich eigentlich nicht wirklich. Da musste man nach draussen in den riesigen Raucherraum gehen, um ein Gespräch führen zu können. Und so bleibt dann manchmal die Konversation nur auf die gerade in nächster Umgebung sitzenden Kollegen beschränkt (und nein, ich brauche im allgemeinen kein Hörgerät). 
Vielleicht sollten wir uns überlegen, das beim nächsten Treff in 2011 zu verbessern.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## maweri (11 Oktober 2010)

Setzt eigentlich jemand von Euch das Treffen von der Steuer ab?

Habe gestern erfahren, daß das geht, wenn der Organisator der Veranstaltung eine Bestätigung über den Zweck ausstellt.

Der Zweck ist natürlich nicht die Schnitzel- und Biervorräte im Lipperland zu minimieren, sondern der Erfahrungsaustausch.

Wenigstens könnte man so die Hotel- und Reisekosten geltend machen.

Gruß
maweri


----------



## Seppl (11 Oktober 2010)

maweri schrieb:


> Habe gestern erfahren, daß das geht, wenn der Organisator der Veranstaltung eine Bestätigung über den Zweck ausstellt.



Hallo,

wenn es ein Programm oder eine Agenda gibt, aus der hervorgeht, das Herr X 1,5 h über Y (berufsbezogen) referiert hat, dann sollte das kein Problem sein, z. B.:

Herr W. Aldy zum Thema "Sicherheitstechnik mit Logo nach der neuen Maschinenrichtlinie".


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 Oktober 2010)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Mein lieber QM... bitte nicht aus dem Kontext reissen...... Im Grunde steht da das das Gruppenbild von Jabba besser geworden ist.. usw usw.....

Schlimm das man hier immer GANZ genau aufpassen muss was man so schreibt ...


Zum Thema laute Musik : Warum hat niemand etwas zu den Bedienungen oder dem Wirt gesagt ?  Oder hat jemand etwas gesagt und es wurde nicht reagiert ? Dann gibt es Mittwoch natürlich nen Einlauf .......


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Oktober 2010)

*1*



Seppl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn es ein Programm oder eine Agenda gibt, aus der hervorgeht, das Herr X 1,5 h über Y (berufsbezogen) referiert hat, dann sollte das kein Problem sein, z. B.:
> 
> Herr W. Aldy zum Thema "Sicherheitstechnik mit Logo nach der neuen Maschinenrichtlinie".


 
unser einzigste Programm war in diesen Jahr Speise und Getränkekarte,
aber das müsste doch reichen...oder 

@QM,
du konntest uns garnicht verstehen wir haben ganz leise über AR1 und AR2
geflüstert.


----------

